# Lloyds Speakers?



## YUJI-SAN

Hello, does anyone know any infos on these? 
 How do they sound? thanks in advance.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Very interesting. They've got real cojones to make their speakers look like you just bought two dryers from a laundromat.


----------



## YUJI-SAN

they're 23 inches tall, 16 inches wide, 10 inches deep.


----------



## beccahede

These speakers have a wonderful sound. My husband and I have an exact pair of them. Do you own these? If so where did you get them. Do you have any info on them at all, as we are trying to get some ourselves. Maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## Lazarus Short

Looks to me like a good exercise in perfect pitch, that is, to throw them into a dumpster without hitting the sides. If you really have these, take them to a real audio store and ask to hear them compared with even the least expensive speakers they sell. Yes, even take them to a Circuit City or a Best Buy. You may be in for a shock - the good kind.

 I would say that Lloyds is the antichrist of audio, but Bose already has that distinction.

 Laz


----------



## nelamvr6

The only Lloyds brand I know was a purveyor of complete crap back in the 70's.


----------



## Lonfident

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only Lloyds brand I know was a purveyor of complete crap back in the 70's._

 

Yes, I have memories of Lloyd products being horrible.


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lonfident* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I have memories of Lloyd products being horrible._

 

Let us not forget Yorx.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let us not forget Yorx._

 

I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interesting. They've got real cojones to make their speakers look like you just bought two dryers from a laundromat._

 

Perfectly expressed. I want to put quarters in those things.


----------



## immtbiker

They are putting drivers in air conditioners now?

 It seems suspicious that 2 people with low post counts are commenting on something that other's don't know about.

 If you are a dealer or distributor, please don't use Head-Fi as an outlet to move your wares.


----------



## gz76

Do they have a rinse cycle?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beccahede* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These speakers have a wonderful sound. My husband and I have an exact pair of them. Do you own these? If so where did you get them. Do you have any info on them at all, as we are trying to get some ourselves. Maybe we can help each other out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why are you "trying to get some yourselves", if you own an "exact pair of these"?

 This thread is one step away from closure and banning.


----------



## NOVA-SS

I had / have a set of those same speakers and the rest of the system including the matching accessory 8 track player (that had to be ordered seperatly).
  They were a good match for the Stereo system they came with and the sound was pretty good for their time.
  I wouldn't use them with todays systems, you would be dissapointed with the sound quality.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote: 





lazarus short said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lonfident* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 

 and Candle....
   
  Peete.


----------

